# Tuning a stabilizer



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The keys to reducing pin movement will require more work than just buying the perfect stabilizer I'm afraid.
A 10" stabilizer can only do so much. In fact, not much at all, really.
While it is true that the right kind of stabilizer can minimize the amount of movement you see in your sight picture, the stabilizer is only a very small part of the equation.
There are other steps that you can take that will be much more productive.

Muscle strength is needed, sure... but, the first and probably* the most *important factor is... finding the perfect bow-fit.
Every archer out there has a perfect draw length... which for the most part can be defined as the body position at full draw where it takes the least amount of muscle involvement to execute the shot. 
Most people never try to find it.
Serious pros will spend the time and energy needed to find the perfect draw length... within an 1/8" or even closer. It matters. Nothing else will matter without it.

Secondly, most people never truly realize why their sight pins are moving in the first place. 
It is nearly impossible to partially flex a muscle and hold it at that same amount of tension for any length of time. 
The muscle will want to relax a little here and flex a little there. 
That is usually where 99% of the movement in a bow sight comes from.
The more that you can relax every muscle... while still holding the bow at full draw... the less the sights will move.
Big muscles are stronger than small muscles. Small muscles will twitch a whole lot more than large, strong muscle groups.
Arm and shoulder muscles are twitchy. The bow should be held back with the muscles of your back... as much as is humanly possible.
Every muscle in your hands, arms, and shoulders should be as relaxed as you can make them. Even the legs, neck and stomach muscles play a part.

If you get those two factors down, even close... you'll see a huge improvement in sight pin movement.
After that, you can work on controlled breathing to nearly freeze your sight pin in place on the target.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Excellent post White Shoe!!!!

Allen


----------



## Deereman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you. I have a wonderful pro shop with a great informative staff. I have the upmost confidence that the bow is perfect and fits me great. As for myself..... I'm far from it lol. At 20 yards I can lob 5 of them into a 1.5 group. Actually had to quit grouping bc I broke 2 nockes. Don't want to break any. Just seems like I'm getting lucky with the sights dancing. The targets are 4" and the sights dance just a bit less than that. Being new to archery. Just thought maybe it was the bow. But I'm sure I'm part of the problem. I have a terrible time learning to close my stance and use the back of my finger on the release after 25 years of trap shooting. Thank you for your advise


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

as I've said before, short, hunting stabs are just aconvenient way of adding weight to the bow. a stab works by it's length, short hunting stabs have no length.


----------

